# Old Warm Morning stove



## begreen (Oct 28, 2009)

This stove was at a place we stayed at in Assisi, Italy. It was bought many decades ago by their grandfather. Still works great and seemed quite solid. Note the heat exchanger. These are common in Europe with older generation stoves. The owner indicated it's not been a problem. It was only about 45 outside, but the stove sure heated the place up quickly. That evening,  we had baked potatoes cooked in the ashpan, under the grate. With melted Stracchino cheese on top, they were yummy!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 28, 2009)

Majic Heat Italian Style.....love it


----------

